# tax prices



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

does anyone no the new tax prices for american motorhomes
i have a cummins 275


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Depends how its registered and the year of manf
new rates are based on pollution figures and privateHGVs are exempt from this so pay about £10 less than a car, I dont think even new RVs will be given a pollution figure as the Yanks arnt bothered by such trivia so even they will default to basic tax rates the smaller 3500KG Motor homes will be a tenner more I think same as a car but depending on year of reg 
someone will give the full details soon


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

To put in perspective how daft their vehicle "banding" is....we just had the renewal notice for our 2001 C Class 7.4ltr Chevy (Petrol) RV at £165.00.

The road tax renewal for my 2004 3.2ltr (petrol) car was £190.00 (pre budget) 8O So, where's the sense in that?


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Dont point out the obvious Linda Gorden might read this forum 8O 
Geo


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Geo said:


> Dont point out the obvious Linda Gorden might read this forum 8O
> Geo


And we all know what Gordon is........................

........................... and he's not an RV owner either :lol: :lol:


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Linda
just taxed my winnebago 1st april with no increase in duty
regards 
Tony


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

winniebagotony said:


> Hi Linda
> just taxed my winnebago 1st april with no increase in duty
> regards
> Tony


Big apologies to the mods and to Monacosteve for straying off topic here......Tony, your fridge awaits :wink: landed today 

I don't think the duty on our Chevy increased either (sort of back on topic! ).


----------

